# Okuma Helios 7/8



## feef706 (Oct 18, 2011)

Anyone currently using a Okuma Helios? I can probably pick one up on ebay for $120 shipped and it looks well made. Waterproof drag and large arbor. Retails for around $180.

Seems like a good starter reel for inshore fishing.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

My buddy picked the exact same one up for $40 like new on ebay. Nice reel.


----------



## feef706 (Oct 18, 2011)

Kenton said:


> My buddy picked the exact same one up for $40 like new on ebay. Nice reel.


How long ago was this? I didnt see any used reels but that price sounds alot better.


----------

